# There goes reverse



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well I'll try this question over here I can't seem to get an answer over at Explorer Forum oh well. My 96 Explorer has a hard time getting into reverse (grinding) I'm assuming it's the reverse syncro going south. Has anyone ever replaced a syncro in a trans. before? If so any special tools? I'm also thinking of a low mileage bone yard replacement and sience I'm getting this far into it I'm also going to replace the clutch, pressure plate, & throw out bearing as well. I know a Mazda B series transmission will interchange but don't really know what years I'm thinking 93-98. Anyway what do ya think? Low mileage replacement? Or just rebuild mine? I gotta weigh the cost vs. down time. By the way mine has 120,000mi on it


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Hey man!

I go by NAK4AF on the Ex forum. It sounds like you have a manual tranny, is that right? If so, you may have the syncronizers going out or the gear may have gotten grinded down some how. Usually, it's the syncro. How many miles does it have? That will definatly let you know if it has high miles. Good luck!


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

The local bone yard has a 98 Ranger 4x4 w/5 speed it has 32k on it I couldn't find no one around to get a price. I know the owner real well tho so I'm hoping I can cut a good deal. "NAK4AF" thnx I'm going to need it. I go by "Xplor_off-road" look me up over there.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

If I'm ever on there again. I finally sold the EX in Feb 06 since Nebraska has crap for off-roading. Hope you get the tranny at a good price.


----------



## Mad_Dan_Eccles (Mar 25, 2006)

GTO_400 said:


> My 96 Explorer has a hard time getting into reverse (grinding) I'm assuming it's the reverse syncro going south. Has anyone ever replaced a syncro in a trans. before? If so any special tools? I'm also thinking of a low mileage bone yard replacement and sience I'm getting this far into it I'm also going to replace the clutch, pressure plate, & throw out bearing as well.


I wouldn't be sure about it being the gearbox. Unless the thing is really messed up having synchro on reverse shouldn't matter - assuming you only shift into reverse with the truck stopped ( Query - Do these boxes have reverse gear synchro in the first place?)

How does it shift into first? If the clutch is grabbing a little it could make reverse hard to select, but if you have only mild grab you might find that while first might be a little baulky it might not make the same grindinhg noises

If it's grinding with the clutch in, that suggests that the input shaft is still turning so it could be a worn throw bearing or linkages in the clutch mechanism which prevent the clutch from disengaging properly. Try that before you replace the gearbox


----------

